# [SOLVED] adobe-flash -> 100% CPU

## Evildad

Hallo zusammen, 

da ich mich langsam aber sicher über die sehr bescheidene Qualität des Adobe Flash Plugins aufrege, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es denn bei einem von euch 

flüssig läuft.

Hier ist es so, dass z.B. bei einem Youtube Video die CPU Auslastung auf 100% steigt und das Video unter Vollbild einer Diashow gleicht.

Die Alternativen die ich versucht habe waren leider nicht zu gebrauchen, da Sie für Youtube und Livestream nicht zu benutzen waren. 

Ich frage mich ob es Adobe noch schafft eine vernünftige Linux Version herauszbringen oder ob es noch eine Alternative gibt, die ich vergessen habe.

Ausgangszustand

```

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.5.3

```

Alternativen:

```

www-plugins/gnash 

www-plugins/swfdec-mozilla 

```

System

```

Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
```

Last edited by Evildad on Sat Sep 19, 2009 3:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Evildad,

also ich habe das Problem seit einiger Zeit schon nicht mehr.. ich glaube das war noch bei der 9er Version. Aber es hängt glaube ich auch von deiner verwendeter Grafikkarte ab. Mit einer nvidia Karte habe ich hier diesbezüglich schon lange keine Probleme mehr.

Vielleicht hast du aber auch einmal das alten Flashplugin "per Hand" installiert? Welche Flashplugin-Version zeigt denn dein Firefox mit about:config an?

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Evildad

Hi, 

die alte Version unter ~/.mozilla/plugins hatte ich schon vor Zeiten gelöscht. 

Die Grafikkarte ist eine Onboard Intel (ist ein Laptop). Unten hab ich die Treiberversion aufgelistet. Bei den neueren Versionen hab ich das Problem, dass es Abstürze gibt.

Das Problem ist , dass es unter WindowsXP funktioniert (gleiche Flash + Firefox Version) und ich deshalb die Qualität der Linux Unterstützung fast schon als lächerlich bezeichnen würde...

Flash:

```

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
```

Grafik:

```

 Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.1-r1
```

----------

## Necoro

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass es auch stark von den Seiten abhängt. Es gibt welche, da laufen HD-Videos flüssig ... und andere, da ruckelt es tierisch und es geht auf 100%

----------

## ScytheMan

deine grafikkartentreiberversion ist schon älter, probier doch mal die neueren aus, evtl. hilft das. oder hast du beim abspielen von normalen hd videos keine probleme?

----------

## Evildad

So, heute hatte ich ein wenig Zeit und hab mal die neueste Version von x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel eingespielt.

Die CPU-Auslastung ist noch immer bei fast 100% aber die Videos ruckeln jetzt nicht mehr so sehr wie früher.

Mit der 2.7.X Reihe vom intel Treiber hatte ich jedoch das Problem, dass ich regelmässig Abstürze hatte.

Mal schauen wie sich das jetzt mit der 2.8.X Reihe einpendelt.

Ich denke besser wird es nicht und -> Solved

----------

